# FS TiVo Mini and Bolt+



## jvandecar (Feb 10, 2006)

I love TiVo, I hate Spectrum.

That said, offering up my mini and Bolt+.

All original boxes and accessories, except that the Bolt+ has replacement remote that's white.

Additionally, the green plastic latch for the cable card in the Bolt+ came off and is lost.

Make me offer via PM


----------



## Don Biscoe (Nov 11, 2018)

jvandecar said:


> I love TiVo, I hate Spectrum.
> 
> That said, offering up my mini and Bolt+.
> 
> ...


Is it still for sale - do you know the model #'s? is it cable (Xfinity) compatible? WHat is your price?


----------



## jvandecar (Feb 10, 2006)

Both still available, won't separate. $200 shipped UPS ground for both. Bolt+ is the 3TB HDD, 6 tuner model.

my email is this username at gmail dot com


----------

